# ¿Cómo cargar 4 baterías de coche a la vez?



## Hasedor de cosas (Sep 3, 2008)

Resulta que tengo un cargador convencional  de estas baterías del coche, y quisiera saber si puedo cargarlas en serie todas a la vez, o bien si hay otro método mejor.  Es una duda que tengo, y haber si alguien sabe como hacerlo.

Grácias,


----------



## pepechip (Sep 4, 2008)

si las baterias las pones en serie tu cargador te tendra que dar una tension cercana a 42V, por lo que si utilizas un cargador convencional este sistema no te funcionara.

Si las pones en paralelo la bateria que este mas cargada entregara dicha carga a la que menos lo este, aunque esto no supone ningun problema, el incombeniente esta que 3 baterias demandaran tambien 3 veces de mas corriente, por lo que hay que saber si tu cargador dispone de limitador de intensidad.

En definitiva. si el cargador dispone de limitador de intensidad las pones en paralelo, y si no las tendras que cargar una a una.


----------



## Hasedor de cosas (Sep 14, 2008)

Vale, pues muhas grácias pepechip, ya se algo más!


----------



## nsblenin (Oct 25, 2008)

para cargar una bateria de 12v se  podria poner  24 V en paralelo con la bateria en sentido contrario?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2008)

pepechip puso un numerito que no es correcto !


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 25, 2008)

La carga de una bateria nominal de 12 voltios como la usada en los autos ,necesita de al menos 15 voltios pico rectificados en media onda u onda completa , ademas de unos 3-5 amperios en regimen normal ,tambien de una resistencia de potencia en serie para limitar la corriente ; en los cargadores antiguos esta resistencia era de carbon y determinaba  el regimen de carga , aproximadamente tomando I = V cargador - Vbateria / R limitadora , con esto se consigue proteger a los diodos o puentes rectificadores , una carga promedio en un cargador comercial ( mi familia tenia un taller de baterias de auto ) es de 3 amperios para permitir que el sulfato acumulado en las placas se vaya diluyendo lentamente y no se desprenda en cristales como en la carga rapida , hablamos de bateria de plomo casi escasas ahora.
 Ahora bien en los cargadores comerciales para varias baterias en serie estos tienen  varias tomas o derivaciones en el secundario , por ejemplo para 6 baterias el secundario debe dar 90 voltios divididos en 6 tomas ,la primera : 15 voltios mediante  un conmutador giratorio se usa para una bateria , la de 30 voltios a tierra para 2 bat, la de 45 para 3 bat , etc.
Por supuesto que un amperimetro en serie monitorea el proceso y se tienen fusibles o interruptores termicos por si se excede de este rango , la resistencia de regulacion ayuda a afinar la carga absorviendo una parte del voltaje de salida , consideramos una bateria cargada cuando llega a 13,5 voltaje fuera del cargador , sin embargo esto no se mide solo con el voltimetro sino con un aparato que llamamos densimetro de flotacion y es como un tubo de vidrio con succionador que toma un poco del acido y determina la densidad que debe ser superior a 1,3... considerando la densidad del agua 1.000 esto asegura una bateria cargada ( para electrolito de acido sulfurico por supuesto ).
Si el cargador que tienes es para una sola bateria (Salida alrededor de 15 voltios ) entonces de hecho no admitiria 2 en serie (requeriria 30 volt ),se pueden cargar las baterias q quisieras en paralelo pero no es lo mas conveniente , ya pepechip ha expuesto lo que ocurre con la carga paralelo la de voltaje mas bajo "jalaria" mayor corriente y la carga no seria controlada , esto casi no se usa nunca , de hacerlo en cada rama deberia haber un amperimetro ( o-10 amperios) para monitorear el proceso.

"para cargar una bateria de 12v se podria poner 24 V en paralelo con la bateria en sentido contrario? "

Esto es posible siempre y cuanto se ponga  en serie con la bateria a cargar una resistencia limitadora que limite la corriente I = 24 voltios - V bateria descargada/ R limitadora , para esto hay que medir el voltaje aparente de la bateria descargada que va desde 9 voltios a veces , definir un regimen de carga de unos 3 amperios por seguridad , calcular el valor de la resistencia , pero ademas que potencia debe disipar usando P =intensidad al cuadrado por resistencia en watios , sin resistencia limitadora puedes dañar la bateria de 24 porque la corriente a circular seria muy grande , limitada solo por la resistencia interna de una bateria ,una batería de automóvil tiene una tension de 12V y una resistencia interna nominal de 0,1ohm. La corriente de cortocircuito (24 voltios - 12 voltios = 12 voltios ) es, en este caso, de 12V/0,1ohm?= 120A que evidentemente es destructiva.
La corriente por una carga siempre debe atravesar la resistencia interna de la fuente, eso significa que la carga debe tener, por lo menos, una resistencia de 10 o mejor 100 veces la resistencia interna es decir mas o menos necesitarias entre 5 ohmios ( de 45 w minimo )en serie con las 2 bateria para hacer una carga aceptable usando una bateria de 24 V monitoreada por el amperimetro .


----------



## nsblenin (Oct 25, 2008)

muchas gracias jorge. solo preguntaba eso porque queria saber como se carga una bateria teoricamente. la conclusion que saco esque debe pasar una corriente que vaya desde el positivo al negativo de unos ¿3A? .como lo agas da = yo no ablava de una bateria de 24 V pero lo que no entiendo es que si le pones una bateria de 24 V con 0.1 ohm i la de 12 tiene 0.1 ohm la corriente de 120 A no deberia dar 60 A? gracias


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 25, 2008)

Si es cierto lo que dices , se me paso la resistencia interna de la bateria descargada que es mayor cuanto mas descargada esté , estaba pensado mas bien en una corriente de cortocircuito cuando uno cierra un circuito entre + y - usando solo como carga la resistencia interna de solo una bateria , sobre lo de cargar una bateria puedes hacer una carga muy pequeña hasta usando un simple adaptador de 220V  a 12v sin usar una resistencia limitadora , solo la diferencia de potencial entre la fuente de voltaje y la bateria descargada y la resistencia interna, supongamos que tu bateria descargada mida 10 voltios y tienes un transformador 220v-12v (nominal , es un poco mas ) si a la salida del transformador le pones un diodo de unos 6Amp tendras un rectificador de media onda y lo conectas al terminal + de la bateria será un cargador de bateria d media onda , lo malo es que si le pones un amperimetro veras que la corriente de carga es mas o menos 1 amperio , que significa esto? depende de la capacidad de la bateria , la cual se mide en amperios-hora , por decir una bateria de 90 amp-hora comercial puede descargarse teoricamente a cero si le ponemos una carga de 3Amp (por ejemplo un amplificador de audio ) en un tiempo de 90 / 3 = 30 horas , claro que es mucho menos pero nos daá una idea , si la descargas a 1 amperio deberia durar 90/1 = 90 horas utiles , ahora una bateria de 90 amp-hora de capacidad totalmente descargada , si la cargo a 3 amperios necesitaria 90/3 = 30 horas para que recupere su carga plena , pero si mi cargador es de apenas 1 amp por usar una salida de 13 voltios en el transformador de carga me demoraré 90/1 = 90 horas que es mucho tiempo  quizas para algunos , lo practico es usar 3 amp , aunque 5amp tambien es buen regimen , aunque hay que estar monitoreando la carga siempre.
Un diagrama simple de una cargador utiliza un transformador, dos diodos, un condensador (Opcional , no necesario ) y un amperímetro. Para cargar una batería se conecta  los terminales del circuito + y -  con los terminales correspondientes de la batería. Cuando la batería esta en carga, la lectura del amperímetro muestra 1-3 amperios. Cuando la batería se carga la corriente de carga va bajando debido a que la diferencia entre la bateria y el cargador se ve reduciendo hasta cuando la iguala (siempre suponiendo un transformador de 12 voltios ) cargandose completamente y el amperímetro lee cero o casi cero, después de lo cual la batería se debe quitar del cargador. 
El circuito es un rectificador de onda completa usando 2 diodos para la rectificación. El condensador se utiliza para alisar pero en muchos cargadores no existe , el circuito funciona muy bien sin el condensador puesto que  la batería actua por sí misma como  un condensador GRANDE. Pero cuando usted está utilizando este circuito para suministrar 12V (como eliminador de la batería) el condensador si necesita estar presente.Mucho cuidado se debe tomar para no invertir + y -  (los terminales) mientras que lo conecta con la batería.


----------



## redservimax (Dic 5, 2008)

hola,mira,si tienes que cargar varias baterías a la vez que sean todas de 12 volt,no importa que capacidad tenga cada una ,debes  hacerlo en paralelo, si tienes una fuente de alimentacion que de unos 15 voltios,pero con una precaucion ,debes colocar un diodo en serie desde el cargador a cada batería desde el positivo del cargador hacia el positivo de cada batería(un diodo por batería)esto aisla las baterias una de otra.
La corriente que debe resistir cada diodo será la misma que entrega el cargador(x amperes) pero el tiempo de carga dependera de cuantas baterias tengas conectadas en paralelo,la capacidad del cargador y el estado de las baterias.por supuesto que habiendo baterias en paralelo el tiempo de carga será mucho mayor que cargando una sola.
espero que esto te ayude
saludos
redservimax


----------



## RobertRoig (May 24, 2010)

yo tengo que cargar 96V, 8 baterias...
y aqui falta la solucion obvia, 7 interruptores y 8 cargadores conectados a cada una de las baterias y enchufados todos a una regleta.

La pregunta... una vez cargadas las baterias, apagamos la regleta, y volvemos a poner las baterias en serie, la corriente de 96V afectará a los cargadores? o afectarán los cargadores a las baterias? o no pasaría nada?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2010)

RobertRoig dijo:


> yo tengo que cargar 96V, 8 baterias.......


Si las baterías están conectadas en serie ¡Cargalas en serie¡, arma un cargador de 96V y de los amperes necesarios para tus baterías.


----------



## RobertRoig (May 25, 2010)

pero el tema que comentaba gente de que si cargas en serie y una bateria esta mal, mata el resto... ?

de donde saco un cargador para 96v que de hecho, las batts de 12V cargadas marcan 13.x porai porai, seria un transformador que diera 110V con 24A ? no verdad? solo se multiplica uno no?...  110V 3A.

en esta crisis, se tiene que ser... ajustado en costes, transformadores de 220V a 125V de alterna de los que todavia alguien tiene alguna nevera conectada de cuando la luz llegaba a 125v tiene que haber... y luego pasar de AC a DC no tiene que ser muy complicado... lo de que deje pasar solo 3A, es lo que será mas complicado, no?

Mi ignorancia es transitoria... rápido aprendo yo de esto... Rt=1/(1/R1)+(1/R2)... (yo pensaba que la corriente pasaba por la R mas pequeña y listos...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2010)

RobertRoig dijo:


> pero el tema que comentaba gente de que si cargas en serie y una bateria esta mal, mata el resto......


Lo mismo que pasa si en una sola batería tienes una celda mal.


----------



## RobertRoig (May 25, 2010)

ASI PUES me hace falta un transformador que me de 110V 3A ... 

pero para que se pare cuando esten cargadas las baterias de coche?...
o eso de la carga de mantenimiento...
ya sera mas complicado no?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2010)

RobertRoig dijo:


> ....pero para que se pare cuando esten cargadas las baterias de coche?...
> o eso de la carga de mantenimiento...
> ya sera mas complicado no?


Es lo mismo, solo que mas grande.
Casi cualquier esquema de cargador automático te sirve, solo hay que adecuar valores.


----------



## javier397 (May 26, 2010)

yo tengo un trafo de 14V con puinto medio y ando con ganas de darle utilidad de cargador... me gustaria hacer algun circuito que me sirva para dejarla cargando y cuando la bateria este cargada no pase nada si sigue conectada asi com tambien agregarle una luz de bateria llena... alguna idea??


----------



## xaviergarvi (Sep 9, 2010)

hay unos cargadores solares para celulares y mp3 etc etc puedo usar estos paneles para cargar la bateria de un coche?? lo quisiera implementar en mi coche asi para que nunca haya problemas de bateria.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2010)

Si que puedes pero tardarás tres millones de años en cargarla.
Si es como corriente de refresco puede no estar mal si tienes el coche largos periodos parado y al sol.


----------

